# Crackling noise when I stroke my cats head?!?



## cullamubba (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi!
My cat quite often comes home with scratches from fighting with other cats, thats nothing new, but today he's come in with a fairly small scab on the top of his head.

Normally when I take a look at his scratches he lets me and sometimes bats my hand away but today he sort of let me look then really whacked me then got in a huff and wouldnt let me near him.

Now I've gone to look at him again now he's calmed down a bit and I can feel something moving when I stroke my thumb across his head. Like little bits of something and it makes a kind of crackling noise!!!

What could this be?!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please, please, please go to the vet! I might be panicking unnecessarily, but that sounds suspiciously like grinding bone to me. Could he have been hit by something? Will he let you look at his claws? If they're scuffed and very short, it might indicate he's been hit by a car. His extreme reaction makes me think that his head is really sore though. Please consider making an appointment with the vet.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I remember someone else posting about this problem a few months ago. It wasn't as bad as it sounded, it was something like air under the skin caused by a small wound it had come home with. Yours sounds the same as it has a small scab. The condition was given a name when the lady saw the vet, can't remember the name of it though, might've been small-injury emphysema, but it wasn't as bad as she thought!  Please do see the vet though and get a diagnosis!!!


----------



## cullamubba (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! Especially 'Treaclesmum'!

It does sound much more like this. It is only a small scab and theres no other marks on him and theres no swelling or anything. Apart from being in a huff with me he's just as vocal as he always is! and he's eating fine and everything. 

Thanks again!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's referred to as surgical emphasema in humans, and perhaps it is this, but it still needs checking.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, even if it is this, it still needs treatment by a vet to prevent it getting infected!!


----------



## Jacinta koller (Aug 11, 2018)

carly87 said:


> Please, please, please go to the vet! I might be panicking unnecessarily, but that sounds suspiciously like grinding bone to me. Could he have been hit by something? Will he let you look at his claws? If they're scuffed and very short, it might indicate he's been hit by a car. His extreme reaction makes me think that his head is really sore though. Please consider making an appointment with the vet


----------



## Jacinta koller (Aug 11, 2018)

carly87 said:


> That's referred to as surgical emphasema in humans, and perhaps it is this, but it still needs checking.


----------



## Jacinta koller (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi my cat came home limping and has a bloody ear and I was patting his head and realised his head felt like it was crackling and had little pieces it he didnt have a scratch or anything so I’m really worried can anyone give me information please I would be very grateful


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@Jacinta koller your cat needs to see a vet, today! He may have been in an RTA or a fight, but whatever the cause, sounds like he could be badly hurt


----------



## Jacinta koller (Aug 11, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> @Jacinta koller your cat needs to see a vet, today! He may have been in an RTA or a fight, but whatever the cause, sounds like he could be badly hurt


----------



## Jacinta koller (Aug 11, 2018)

@NaomiM it is very hard to see a vet at the moment because I live in Australia and it is 9:25pm so there are no vet open thank you so much for your reply but in the morning I will get him to a vet


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jacinta koller said:


> @NaomiM it is very hard to see a vet at the moment because I live in Australia and it is 9:25pm so there are no vet open thank you so much for your reply but in the morning I will get him to a vet


Are you sure about that,have you phoned your own vet/other nearby surgeries to check if they have an Out of Hours sugery,here in the UK vets must provide cover when their own surgery is closed


----------

